# What is good to chew on?



## sova (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello, I wonder which types of wood is good for rats to chew on. Also does the rats need any salt or minerals to chew? What else do you give your rats to chew? Thanks. I am getting rats next week and trying to get ready


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

Lava ledges seem to be popular. We got these dog chews I saw others use, called Whimzee. Both our boys and girls love them, the girls destroyed theirs. The boys are still working on theirs. XD


----------



## sova (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks, Lita! Whimzee things are they different flavores? Which one is it safe to use?


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm not sure what flavors, it says they come assorted. I've seen pictures with rats and the hedgehog shaped one, we got the small alligator, since it came 17 in a pack and we have lots of ratties. XD but I may need to get more they like them so much! The small alligator is the perfect size for them to carry around, even our smallest girl can carry it without problem, which makes for some funny chase scenes. Might upgrade to the larger size for the boys once they get full grown, but for now the smaller works. I got them on sale here http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=28865 But they are off sale now, little expensive for my tastes, but worth it I think. It's all natural and veterinarian to, and they list their ingredients, and they all seem to have the same ingredients.


----------



## beautifulbellablue (Nov 16, 2014)

I bought apple wood chews from wal mart, they're specifically made for small animals and it seems popular with my two rats. Also bird toys of all shapes and sizes, mine are very happy with those. I'm not much help-- I've only had mine a week but good luck with yours!


----------



## Selz (Oct 11, 2014)

As an odd treat, I have given mine a nut in its shell. Something hard like a Hazel or Brazil. To make it more of a gnawing challenge, put it inside a toilet roll and fold the ends closed, so they have to chew through the tube to get to the nut.


----------



## sova (Nov 19, 2014)

Got it, thanks!


----------



## sova (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks everybody! Will check the birds toys, and it is a nice idea with the nuts, need to find them in the shells. Can not remember if I saw nuts in the shells at the stores, probably just didn't pay attention Thanks Lita for explanation on alligator things


----------



## Linden (Nov 14, 2014)

I agree with the person who suggested whimzees. They go over really well here. I buy the smallest size they make because I also give them to my hamster, but I think most adult rats could handle larger sized ones without much problem. I also gave my girls apple wood and willow chews from time to time, and occasional chicken bones.


----------



## sova (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks Linden, Looks like the whimzees are really popular with rats


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

The best thing for rats to chew on in my opinion is bones. Especially if you've got youngsters as they ate full of calcium. Mine get quite a lot of cooked chicken bones or any others i have left over. 

Other than that i have pleanty of rat safe branches in my cage and lava ledges. Both get chewed occasionally. 
It's worth knowing though that rats don't need to chew to keep there teeth short contrary to some myths out there. That's not to say that chewing isn't something they enjoy


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

Provide hard shell nuts like walnuts, commercial dowel and pumice chews, fruit wood branches.


----------

